# Theodore (St. Boxer)



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is Theodore, Theo, Teddy, Theodociouse, Theodroable, or just Dorable! He is half St. Bernard and half Boxer. At about 5months old, he is teadering over 60lbs...


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

I found Baby Pictures! I *think* these were when he was about 2 months old. I think he is just about the cutest thing I ever did see...


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG how could you not take that puppy home with you? He's adorable.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG, he's so cute. That one of him on his back reminds me so much of my Saint Bernard, Jasper. He's constantly on his back. Was yours sleeping or playing in that photo on his back?


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

He was most definetly sleeping...lol


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

He is the CUTEST!!!! Wow what a great mix of dog. Love his name too - it's also my son's name.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

He is a sweet boy! He reminds me of my Blondie who is St. Bernard mixed with something unknown. I love it. The picture of him on his back could be Blondie except for her tummy freckles aren't as dark, lol. I swear she would live on her back with all 4 in the air if she could.


----------



## Veltish (Jul 29, 2007)

WOW! that is ONE STUNNING DOG! i absolutely LOVE those eyes!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

That last picture with just his face...should be on a postcard! It is definitely frame worthy at the very least. He has gorgeous eyes and looks so serious!


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think he is a keeper too! lol
Just a few weeks ago I saw on the news an open casting call for dogs. It was for an advertisment for a new mall opening up that allows dogs. They were looking for anykind of cute dogs and the only requirment was that they had to be obiediant. Well I decided to drive Theo over an hour to it, not knowing really what to exoect. Almost 800 dogs showed up! Can you believe it? can you imagine 800 dogs in the parking lot of a highschool, yeah it was crazy. Anywho they divided the dogs into s-m-L dogs and each dog walked by the judges. Then they picked 8 dogs from each group. Theo made the top 24!!!! out of 800!!! But he didnt win....I bull dog won it! THeo's acting career will just have to wait...


----------

